# They got me !



## zipnolan (Feb 24, 2013)

I returned from holiday to a fixed penalty notice, apparently I was "parking outside of a marked bay" at my local Tesco the letter head is marked "Parking enforcement notice" and is clearly from some private company, the fine is £150 but reduced to £75 if payed before 14 days.
Now do I need to pay this or tell them to get stuffed or ignore it, what is my legal position ? if you don't 100% know please don't comment as your advice will be misleading, have you dealt with this before ? can they enforce this ? and yes I was outside a marked bay as they don't have bays for motorhomes.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2013)

I think this is a difficult one for them to enforce.

A quick search gave me this:

Fight Private Parking Tickets

Sure there are loads more legit sites with advice and plenty of other peeps in here to advise not to pay!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 24, 2013)

This site should be helpful. 

http://www.pepipoo.com/


----------



## leosaphira (Feb 24, 2013)

Its an "invoice" from a private parking firm.. bin it and carry on


----------



## hextal (Feb 24, 2013)

Check that the penalty format is correct. There was a ruling on this about 7 years ago by Mr justice Jackson. I managed to get the council to overturn a ticket by threatening them with knowingly acting in breach of a high court ruling. They overturned it so fast the paper was still warm.

Annoying that i had to resort to that as i had actually paid and displayed. Their evidence to the contrary was a series of photos of all the windows on my car except for the one with the ticket clearly stuck to it.


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 24, 2013)

hextal said:


> Check that the penalty format is correct. There was a ruling on this about 7 years ago by Mr justice Jackson. I managed to get the council to overturn a ticket by threatening them with knowingly acting in breach of a high court ruling. They overturned it so fast the paper was still warm.
> 
> Annoying that i had to resort to that as i had actually paid and displayed. Their evidence to the contrary was a series of photos of all the windows on my car except for the one with the ticket clearly stuck to it.



There was no ticket issued just the letter on my return from holiday.


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 24, 2013)

So long as its not a Council one, ignore it.


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 24, 2013)

mark61 said:


> This site should be helpful.
> 
> PePiPoo: Helping the motorist to get justice



this site is about speeding and not parking, thanks anyway .


----------



## jogguk (Feb 24, 2013)

[COLOR="#FF0000"]read this:[/COLOR]

I had a 'ticket' from the operators of the carpark at Fistral Beach in Newquay Cornwall. I read the above and just ignored it.

I had wondered why the surfer dudes would walk behind there bus when leaving the carpark:lol-053:

John


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 24, 2013)

Have a quick look on here.  

Poss parking charge at Teso, Huddersfield - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## ricc (Feb 24, 2013)

if its not council, police or british rail just bin it, a private company cannot issue enforcable fines. dont contact the parking company in any way.   they may follow up with increasingly stroppy letters but ignore them they cant do a thing if you dont enter into any correspondance with them..     write to them without knowing what not to say and you can inadvertantly admit to having an enforcable contract with them.


----------



## maureenandtom (Feb 24, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> this site is about speeding and not parking, thanks anyway .



Not quite.   Start here Dealing with "tickets" from Private Parking Companies (PPCs) - FightBack Forums and work your way through the forums.

There's a wealth of information about this sort of thing.  The advice seems generally to have the courage to ignore these private tickets.  Here's another reputable site to start you off.   Martin's Money Saver.

Fight Private Parking Tickets

and another to show what happened when a private parking company tried to ticket a barrister.

A challenge to a private parking charge notice issued at the car park of The Aggi in Braunton | BabyBarista


----------



## FULL TIMER (Feb 24, 2013)

I think you will need to check very carefully any of the posts on various forums for posting dates etc, I think a lot of the advice given is based on the fact that the private parking notices relied on you verifying that you were the driver by answering their notices, I'm pretty sure that the laws regarding this have recently changed they no longer need to know who the driver is /was as they are now allowed to pursue any claims against the registered keeper of the "offending" vehicle this came in when the government banned private firms from using wheel clamps, like I said I'm not 100% sure but it is certainly worth checking out before you ignore it.


----------



## francophile1947 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sadly the quotes above seem to ignore the recent change in the law, that occurred when clamping was banned.
Below is a long post, by a solicitor, on another forum I use:-


" There are two schools of thought. The first is that you ignore it as they never take you to court. The second approach is to weigh all issues in the balance and then decide just what to do. By the time I have finished this lengthy note there may very well have been posts from the first school of thought 
I hold to the second school. The truth is, in my view, no one can tell you what should or should not do, as this is very much a personal decision based on the facts of your case. Further,  those who advise motorists to ignore the parking charge notice do not have to face the consequences of that advice going wrong and rarely provide advice of the risk and consequence of being sued.
The advice to ignore the charge was common prior to the passing of the Protection of Freedoms Act 2012 and which set out a new process for dealing with such charges. Until Parking Companies have worked through the process prescribed by that Act and the British Parking Association Code of Practice we do not know whether they will or will not be taking more court actions. Thus the advice to ignore the charge is largely based on past performance and takes no account of the change in the law.
The proper way forward, in my view, is to look at the actual facts of a case and to then advise of the options.
Let's start by seeing whether there has been compliance with the Act.
1. As you did not receive a parking ticket on the day I assume that the car park is controlled by cameras or what is known as ANPR. Automatice Number Plate Recognition. Now, they cannot apply to the DVLA for the details of the registered keeper of the car more than 14 days after the alleged infringement if they did not give you a parking ticket on the day. Does the paperwork you have received indicate the date that they requested the DVLA to provide your details or did you get the notice less than 14 days after you parked?
2. There has to be signage in the car park and which must clearly and legibly set out the terms and conditions of Use. There should have been a sign at the entrance and at various other parts of the car park. Are there any signs there? If so exactly what do the signs say and what is the font like? If the very small print mentions the parking charge of £100 it may be arguable that the sign does not comply with the Unfair Terms in Consumer Contracts Regulations especially if a driver entering the car park cannot possibly read that small print. A photo of the content of the signage would be useful.
3. You say that they are claiming £100. Do they say whether that is "damages" or a contract sum for parking? In the past Parking Companies claimed damages and damages have to be a reasonable assessment of the loss to the parking company by you parking incorrectly according to law. However a "contract sum" claim is treated differently. If the signs are properly worded and there is a parking charge for parking otherwise than as they prefer it is harder to challenge a "contract sum" parking charge as opposed to "damages". Anecdotal evidence since the Act was passed suggests that Parking Companies are claiming a contract sum. Its all down to the wording of the ticket and the signs in the car park. Without that information it is not really possible to advise what to do one way or the other.  
4. You should have received what is called a "Notice to Keeper". Does the form you have received say that that is what it is? To be a valid notice to keeper it must include the following information
          Which car the ticket relates to
    What land the car was parked on
    The period the car was parked
    Advise that the driver is liable for the parking charge and the amount and that it has not been paid in full
    State that a notice to the driver was given either to the driver on placed on the vehicle and to repeat the information in that notice about paying the parking charge and when (this is only required if they are not using ANPR)
    Specify the outstanding amount of the parking charge and of any discounts for prompt payment and of the dispute resolution arrangements
    Invite the registered keeper to pay the outstanding parking charge or, if he was not the driver,  to provide the name and address of the driver and to pass a copy of the notice on to that driver
    Warn the driver that if the parking charges remains outstanding after 28 days or the name and address of the driver has not been given, or otherwise known to the person entitled to the parking charge,  that creditor will be entitled to recover the parking charge from the registered keeper.
    Details of the discount; name and address of the person entitled to receive the parking charge and how it should be paid;
    Date of the notice 
5. When you lodged your appeal did you say that you were the driver of the car when it was parked?.
6. You say that you have appealed. It would have been better to seek advice before appealing. You may possibly have admitted in that appeal that you breached their terms and conditions as to parking. Many a car park of the kind you refer to have changed from free parking to free parking for the first hour and then so much an hour. If you did admit liability all may not be lost. They may accept your appeal. Some parking cocmpanies repl ywith "We reject your appeal but as a gesture of goodwill we will waive the charge". They may reject you appeal, so now is not the time to consider paying or otherwise. Wait and see what they say. If they reject your appeal then they should provide you with details of the appeal process via what is known as POPLA. Visit their web site. They should also provide you with a code to register that appeal with POPLA. That appeal is where the real work starts in putting a case together, if you have one.
7. There should have been the offer of a discount down to £60 if you paid within a certain time. Having appealed then you may lose that option of a discount.
8. Who is the parking company?
It is not really possible to say just what your real options are without consideration of all of the above facts. Without a full picture no one knows what the jig saw really is.
Just to set out where I stand, I have recently advised the CAB on the revamp of its web site where it provides details on how to deal with these claims; This last week I provided legal guidance to a Guardian reporter on an article she has written for that paper so I do have quite a background knowledge of these matters."




In the old days, you were pretty safe ignoring the ticket as they could only sue you for damages of a few pounds. However, providing that the notices, displayed in the car park, show a parking charge of £150, they can now sue for the charge that you agreed to by entering the car park, plus any legal fees that they incur.
As I understand it, it is a bit too early for there to have been any court cases, under the new rules, to set any legal precedents.
Good luck


----------



## jamesmarshall (Feb 24, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> I think you will need to check very carefully any of the posts on various forums for posting dates etc, I think a lot of the advice given is based on the fact that the private parking notices relied on you verifying that you were the driver by answering their notices, I'm pretty sure that the laws regarding this have recently changed they no longer need to know who the driver is /was as they are now allowed to pursue any claims against the registered keeper of the "offending" vehicle this came in when the government banned private firms from using wheel clamps, like I said I'm not 100% sure but it is certainly worth checking out before you ignore it.



I believe the Law changed in October last year whereby the parking companies can chase the keeper of the car for payment; however, this may be helpful:

1) The Achilles heel in this legislation for the private parking company is that once the registered keeper has named the driver then the registered keeper can no longer be held liable, irrespective of whether or not the private parking company gets it's money or not from the driver. This is really important because I anticipate that some 'rogue' operators might try to simply pressure the registered keeper.

I lifted it from Honest John's site: Frequently Asked Questions | Honest John. Worth a look.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Feb 24, 2013)

If there was a notice in the car park (placed where it could be easily read) that stated all vehicles must park within parking bays then you have effectively entered into a contract with the Parking Company and they could take you to Court; whether they will or not will be up to them. If there was no signage to that effect you have no contract with them. You could then tell them to take you to Court and that you will fight it. They must take it to a Court close to where you live which often puts them off. Having said that, the new legislation is swayed towards the Parking Companies and I suspect there will be many of them itching to engage with the Courts.


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the info but in this case the "parking enforcement notice" is for parking across 3 bays in my motorhome (no NPR used), it was early in the day so the carpark (Tesco ) was fairly empty and as my motorhome won't fit in a marked out bay or I get cars parking way too close that I can't gain entry to my vehicle, I thought it would be easier for all to park away from the main building and not cause any problems. The company trying to get the payment is "Civil enforcement ltd" and as stateted I didn't receive any other warning ie ...a window sticker just a letter in the post asking for payment. I'm also interested in how they can gain my details from my number plate ? I thought only the police, customs etc had that honour.


----------



## maureenandtom (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Francophile,

What forum is that from - I'd like to read any replies to that post.

The pepipoo website is pretty emphatic that the protection of freedoms act gives the parking company the right to pursue the registered keeper in the absence of information about who is the driver.  They are equally emphatic that it doesn't widen the grounds on which they may base a claim - just who it may be claimed from.  







Your source for that please?


----------



## lotty (Feb 24, 2013)

also check out this thread from a little while ago on here 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/21624-parking-fine.html


----------



## jamesmarshall (Feb 24, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> Thanks for all the info but in this case the "parking enforcement notice" is for parking across 3 bays in my motorhome (no NPR used), it was early in the day so the carpark (Tesco ) was fairly empty and as my motorhome won't fit in a marked out bay or I get cars parking way too close that I can't gain entry to my vehicle, I thought it would be easier for all to park away from the main building and not cause any problems. The company trying to get the payment is "Civil enforcement ltd" and as stateted I didn't receive any other warning ie ...a window sticker just a letter in the post asking for payment. I'm also interested in how they can gain my details from my number plate ? I thought only the police, customs etc had that honour.



Registered Parking Companies now have the power to seek information from the DVLA for a small fee.


----------



## dysdera (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ignore*

My wife had one of these, we googled it and it is not followed up. Believe hers was called parking eye or something like that. We ignored it and got another more threatening letter. We bravely ignored this one and it went away. That was six months ago. 
After three letters each increasing in value they stopped.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Feb 24, 2013)

dysdera said:


> My wife had one of these, we googled it and it is not followed up. Believe hers was called parking eye or something like that. We ignored it and got another more threatening letter. We bravely ignored this one and it went away. That was six months ago.
> After three letters each increasing in value they stopped.



Six months ago I would have done the same thing. I believe that new legislation has greatly strengthened the powers of the parking companies and I would tend to be more circumspect today.


----------



## ricc (Feb 24, 2013)

just a thought or two ..

if your parked accross several bays surely youve complied with the request to park within marked bays..... youre not outside them   just as cars with caravans have to use two bays end on ,  

at our local tesco its common in busy periods to find all the marked bays are full and smaller vehicles are parked in odd corners that arnt big enough for a marked bay .

a lot of vans are too long to fit in a marked bay..... do supermarkets not want van drivers to stop to buy lunch?


----------



## MancK9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Someone with good reason has always been able to request info on RK from DVLA.  The DVLA would make a decision to release the data on a case by case basis.  In the past most often they would only hand data over if there was going to be a requirement for a court case.  The new guidelines mean the DVLA now just give the data without asking.  Either way they can get your details.

None of this matters, because if you have the charge notice in the post they already got your address from the DVLA.

IME 3 or 4 letters will arrive over a few months.  DO NOT REPLY TO ANYTHING.  KEEP ALL LETTERS.

These companies work on the basis that 1 in 10 people will just pay up.  They issue 1000 fines a day.... they know 100 cheques will come...

They wont pay for small claims track - too expensive for them - would be no profit.  It already costs them for stamps, paper etc, plus many of them supply their ANPR / physical staff FOC as part of the deal - and again this hits their profits - they cant afford to take thousands of people to court.  Plus the last thing they want to do is take someone to court and not win... this could get very expensive for them!

HTH!


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Sorry to hear of your parking ticket

have you tried having a word with the local tecso manger where you parked-I am sure if you explain the circumstances of your parking position and that you are a regular shopper etc etc. and that the car park was quiet anyway -they can help you to get is quashed -If he is not that co-operative maybe you could mention that you could always write to your local paper to ask thier advice.

A bit of bad publicity would cost him some customers and earache from head office

may be worth a try

Jimbo

( worked with me at Aldi-but that as in a car overstaying the time period)


----------



## clairey (Feb 24, 2013)

I got one for parking for too long in aldi-after googling it and speaking with a friend who is a barrister i ignored all of their threatening letters and two years on i havent heard anymore. It's all to do with contract law and whether you were the driver who parked or whether you are just the owner of the veichle and whether you entered a contract with the company-also the fine set is not a reasonable amount for the offence commited-if parking for an hour in a public carpark for 1 veichle costs a pound and your veichle took up two bays then 2pound would be seen by a court of law as a reasonable charge not the ridiculous charges they demand! There are cases studies by a man called martin - his surname escapes me- on google that are worth a look at. I, having been through it and worried about gambling the not pay/pay status would definately not pay again for a private company parking fine. Good luck.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Feb 24, 2013)

2 years ago you would have got away with it but as has already been mentioned the laws have changed since then and it is no longer as easy to just ignore these notices.


----------



## Dazed (Feb 24, 2013)

clairey said:


> There are cases studies by a man called martin - his surname escapes me- on google that are worth a look at. I, having been through it and worried about gambling the not pay/pay status would definately not pay again for a private company parking fine. Good luck.



That could be Martin Lewis - consumer affairs champion

Good luck


----------



## MancK9 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is not bound by any law to reply to their letter.
They are a private company, dealing with a civil matter.


----------



## peroni (Feb 24, 2013)

we got one of those too after parking for more than 2 hours at some motorway services with a picture of our outfit, its just an invoice they cannot enforce. we also got a red final one a few months ago which got filed in the bin, not heard since.


----------



## Boots (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,

Check out the motoring guru's web site Honest John, he has a page of questions each week in the Saturday Telegraph motoring section.

As per the title he is John who is honest.



Cheers 


Boots


----------



## jibztv (Feb 25, 2013)

*Corporate Robbery.*

This thread just proves to demonstrate the dire state our legal 'system' is in.

There's twenty different opinions, some current, some not, some experiences, some just advice - all well meaning of course, but the plain fact is this - there's no provision for us, the little guy working an honest living to find out factually what the current law is. Without spragging out a pocketful of cash to a solicitor (who probably isn't sure either) no one _really_ knows. 

And that's wrong. In a mature society, corporate wins most times simply because they have the power of the big red letter that scares the living **** out of most people.

Morally I believe the government we elect should be here, standing up for our rights, looking after us, its voters. But of course they never will. Corporate lobbying sees to that sure enough.

The OP parked as best he could in the best way he thought to minimise disruption in a busy car park. He spent money in that store and came back to find his goodwill has landed him a bill for no good reason. 

It could be argued that Tescos failed to offer a parking space suitable for his vehicle. But it won't be of course.

Sad state of affairs indeed.

(cue the sound of a cash till ringing as another punter is mugged legally):mad2:


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tesco are responsible for the company they choose to to hand out these fines, invoice's or whatever they are.

A couple of e mails and the'll probably reimburse the ticket fee, in horse burgers, yum yum.


----------



## John H (Feb 25, 2013)

I, like others, find the information in Francophile's post difficult to understand. I can see nothing in the 2012 Act that would alter the situation with regard to the collection of penalties such as the one referred to by the OP. And it is important to remember that it is a private penalty not a fine. There is no compulsion to take any notice of the letter. It would be up to the private company to take the individual to court to pursue a civil (not criminal) claim and if that happened (it rarely does) then it would be an argument over whether or not any implied contract was broken by the vehicle owner/driver. From the details given by the OP then it seeems there were no bays large enough for a motorhome and so it would have ben impossible for him to fit precisely into a marked bay. He could therefore claim discrimination - not something that a large supermarket would be prepared to be found guilty of (even if it is through a company they employed to run the car park for them). So, in short, ignore the letter; in the unlikely event of it being taken further then contact the supermarket (not the parking company) and use the discrimination card. I would be amazed if it went any further.

PS, as others have suggested, the Martyn Lewis site is an excellent source of information re private/public parking and the law.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 25, 2013)

If it is not a council ticket it is only an invoice,they will be asking for the drivers name,you are not obliged to respond if fact don't. A pity really, I got one at a motorway service area at 3 in the morning after I stopped for a nap (remember tiredness kills-take a break),I was itching to respond and tell them to go boil their respective heads.


----------



## ricc (Feb 25, 2013)

as someone else suggested these companies are out for easy money... send out 100 a lot will pay.... a couple of threatning reminder notices will bring in a few more.  these companies will rarely waste money paying court fees or sending staff to present their case in court, bear in mind wherever the company is based you as a private individual can insist the case is heard in your nearest court.

on a slightly different tack our daughter passed her test in early august , we "sold" her the wifes pug 306 and got it insured in her name.   week later the speeding ticket from the white van arrives on the doormat..... hurridly posted off the change of ownership details to dvlc and then couple of days later  wife returned the fine documents, filled out the section saying the car was sold (to our daughter at same address).a couple of days before the offence,  dvlc duly sent the change of ownership details out but neither of us have heard anything more about the speeding ticket.... we can only asume that as the change of ownership was being processed at the time the docs got back to plod they were put in a pending file to be looked at later when theyed run out of easy ones to chase. .and that day has never arrived.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 25, 2013)

ricc said:


> as someone else suggested these companies are out for easy money... send out 100 a lot will pay.... .




That is an interesting point.

Bit OT I know, but I wonder how much the firms that issue tickets actually get.
Tesco aren't the easiest company to do business with, they tie their suppliers down to the smallest margins. I'm damn sure they aren't letting some private parking management company earn "easy" money from Tesco's parking spaces. Gross assumptions here, but I'd put a few quid on Tesco's taking a portion, one way or another.


----------



## runnach (Feb 25, 2013)

I believe and can offer suggestion pepipoo are flawed in their understanding of the law that said there are some clever people there
They propogate how they would like it to be not necessarily how magistrates are directed

Of course before anyone comments I am fully aware this is a civil dispute not criminal

Tru 5ive-o - beyond the thin blue line - The Front Page some knowledgeable folk who will give pretty good advice

We are mainly focussed on motoring. Law but we have mags police solicitors etc who will give good advice


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 25, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> If it is not a council ticket it is only an invoice,they will be asking for the drivers name,you are not obliged to respond if fact don't. A pity really, I got one at a motorway service area at 3 in the morning after I stopped for a nap (remember tiredness kills-take a break),I was itching to respond and tell them to go boil their respective heads.



No theyre are not asking for driver details infact the letter was addressed to myself (full name) at my home address, I've since contacted my local Tesco store and was told that the problem of fine issuing (their words) was a big problem but NOT  their problem because it's private land, they said a manager assigned to this growing problem would contact me at 1pm when he starts his shift as yet NO contact, will of coarse keep you posted.


----------



## John H (Feb 26, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> I've since contacted my local Tesco store and was told that the problem of fine issuing (their words) was a big problem but NOT  their problem because it's private land, they said a manager assigned to this growing problem would contact me at 1pm when he starts his shift as yet NO contact, will of coarse keep you posted.



Sounds like a bit of buck-passing to me. Tesco may not own the land but in the eyes of the public it is they who are causing their customers problems (many of them, it seems from that reply!). Whoever owns the land, Tesco have the clout to make things go away if they wish - and if enough people make a fuss (threaten them with the local press?) then they will use that clout. Good luck.


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 26, 2013)

Remember that the law has changed but these companies can threaten all they want but they do not have enforcement powers and have no powers to fine you.The only option is for them to take you to court and that is for business lost by you being parked there purposes.I would ignore them if i were you let them take you to court,i had the same via lidls car park over a period of about 8 months they sent me their silly and threatening letters until they stopped eventually.Keep your money in your pocket its the ones that give in and pay that they make a living off.
Out of intrest i would like to see the letter that they sent and which alledged firm sent it.

p.s The law has changed in that they do not have to prove that you were the driver of the car,they would go to the vehicle owner instead now.


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 26, 2013)

runnach said:


> One other point with this, DVLA must be making money from these companies too. I would have thought data protection possibly breached by DVLA handing out Zips details??



Its so wrong isnt it,to my mind its the police alone that should be able to gain access,but the companies have to pay 10 quid for your details first.This is great when you have no intention of paying because in the end it costs them money to try it on.:wacko:
Apparently they are allowed to do this as they are part of the national car parking scheme body or something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Feb 26, 2013)

runnach said:


> I have had a couple of these supermarket managed carpark tickets, each was ignored, they will eventually go away.



Hey Runnach

I know the rules in Scotland are different for parking restrictions – but I am always concerned when I park my Citroen LWB at Hermiston Gate, Tesco Corstophine or Livingstone Retail Park as it sticks out abut 3 feet at the back.

If I was to get an invoice would they just get bored of trying to make me pay?..

Just wonder if you have had any experience of this in Edinburgh/Scotland.


----------



## Deleted member 26233 (Feb 26, 2013)

runnach said:


> Morrison, next to my work at Granton, a few of us have tickets, all ignored, also same experience at a Lidls, I got a ticket, I just ignored and, they do get fed up and go away.
> 
> Re LWB, then perhaps discrimination, as has already been mentioned on this thread. Hardly your fault spaces are too short!!
> 
> Cheers....



Cheers Runnach

Yeah – in that Morrison’s I parked in the Parent and Child bit as they were the only spaces I could get into..

They must have had little to do when they done you for the Lidil if it’s the one next door to Morrison’s as that car park is always half empty..

A lot of them on there advertising signs say that if you exceed their regulations you will be sent a parking charge (not fine)..

Happpy Days..


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 26, 2013)

UPDATE : I was told yesterday by a Tesco staff member that a "designated manager" will call me when he gets on shift at 1pm - NO CALL RECEIVED so I called them today then put on hold for a few minutes, then to be told there is no such thing as a "designated manager" and I should contact the company that sent me the letter (as if I would) it was out of their hands not a Tesco problem. I used to drive past 3 other supermarkets to get to Tesco but alas those days have gone, they don't have a parking problem at ASDA so there I shall go !

Thanks for the support and of coarse I won't be paying even if it goes to court (hope it does) I also noticed all the parking info signs at Tesco point outwards so when you park up you can't read any info which is in very small print 10' up a pole.


----------



## John H (Feb 26, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> UPDATE : I was told yesterday by a Tesco staff member that a "designated manager" will call me when he gets on shift at 1pm - NO CALL RECEIVED so I called them today then put on hold for a few minutes, then to be told there is no such thing as a "designated manager" and I should contact the company that sent me the letter (as if I would) it was out of their hands not a Tesco problem. I used to drive past 3 other supermarkets to get to Tesco but alas those days have gone, they don't have a parking problem at ASDA so there I shall go !
> 
> Thanks for the support and of coarse I won't be paying even if it goes to court (hope it does) I also noticed all the parking info signs at Tesco point outwards so when you park up you can't read any info which is in very small print 10' up a pole.



In addition to not paying (good move) have you thought about writing to your local paper? Start a mini-campaign going against Tesco (don't let them get away with saying it has nothing to do with them) and see what happpens. Supermarkets tend to be very sensitive to customer reaction and you might even get a voucher to spend at their store! :lol-053:


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 26, 2013)

Latest Update !!!

Result !! just been called by "The projects manager" at my local Tesco who informed me that the parking charge has been over-ruled and he put it down to an over zealous carpark attendant, I'me also welcome at Tesco anytime with my motorhome.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Feb 26, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> Latest Update !!!
> 
> Result !! just been called by "The projects manager" at my local Tesco who informed me that the parking charge has been over-ruled and he put it down to an over zealous carpark attendant, I'me also welcome at Tesco anytime with my motorhome.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.



Back of the net!


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 26, 2013)

We had a similar one for parking a car overnight in a supermarket car park.  They will send you threatening letters every few weeks, saying you will be taken to court etc etc. They'll probably come from their "legal department" or similar; its all BS, so just ignore them; we did.  They will not want to waste money on a court case.


----------



## Smaug (Feb 26, 2013)

Following on from the "don't pay" comments, may I also add - Never contact the people who issue a private ticket & NEVER admit it was you driving the vehicle as there is a risk of them issueing a CCJ against you.


----------



## travelling phil (Feb 26, 2013)

I had one to a company I worked for from a private parking company when one of the drivers overstayed in a MacDonalds car park - we had letters for 18 months but eventually they stopped - even had a phone call from a bloke threatening legal action and I replied "see you next Tuesday in court" never heard from them again


----------



## John H (Feb 27, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> Latest Update !!!
> 
> Result !! just been called by "The projects manager" at my local Tesco who informed me that the parking charge has been over-ruled and he put it down to an over zealous carpark attendant, I'me also welcome at Tesco anytime with my motorhome.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.



Congratulations! You could, of course, just rub it in a little bit more by writing to your local paper telling them of the experience and how wonderful Tescos were, so that any future victim should go straight to them rather than responding to the parking company!


----------



## jennyp19 (Feb 28, 2013)

I find grievences of any kind are usually dealt with very quickly on twitter - facebook as well, not quite so quick though.


----------



## zipnolan (Feb 28, 2013)

To bring closure to this thread I received a letter this morn from the parking company stating that "the matter has been brought to an end" and no further action to be taken, I shall keep this letter and place it in my window when parking at Tesco's and use it as a "get out of jail free" card because the nice manager that got the over-ruling sorted may be gone next week and the next manager may not be as nice . Thanks again for your support.


----------

